

Clouds, a Documentary Shot With Kinect, Explores Beauty of Code - lnguyen
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/06/clouds-code-kinect/

======
kevingadd
Parts of the footage really had me convinced I was looking at an ordinary film
recording of a human being, which is pretty damn impressive given that it's
actually a textured 3D model - and they seem to be doing post-processing on it
to make it look less than real. I can't wait to see what's possible with the
inevitable 'second generation' of Kinect (that probably includes a better
depth camera).

